# Woodworking Brain Teaser



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*Woodworking Brain Teaser*










Here is a quick and fun Project, A Brain Teaser.. This is the first video of the new Weekly videos I will be

posting Every Wednesday!!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not want to watch this. I am too addicted to this kind of stuff.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I don't want to enable an addict….....but…. go ahead watch it, one time won't hurt you…lol :O)


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have made many of these years ago. New ideas are cool.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Buddy, I'll be waiting ;-))


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of epoxy are you using? Does it come in those bottles?


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JJohnston the Epoxy I am using is Called Extreme Power 5 min Epoxy, It comes in the two bottles, (resin & Hardener) And I bought it from Hobby Lobby

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=174932


----------



## joeyfrank (Sep 20, 2014)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to be a creative young man. Thanks for the vedio


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, got to make one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Woodworking Brain Teaser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, very awesome.


----------

